# Sticky  Attn Charter Captains



## Splittine

Please use the section below for inshore reports. Thanks. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f81/


----------



## H2OMARK

Hey Chase, are their posts going to show up in "new posts" or will we have to navigate to them. I'd sure like to see them come up in new posts. They've got some good information in them.


----------



## H2OMARK

*******
Never mind. Answered my own question.


----------



## Splittine

Yeah Mark, they will show up normal. Just a few of the Capt requested a section for them.


----------



## BananaTom

*WOW!!*

*I love it!!!*


----------



## Austin

I like it! Good idea!


----------



## Brad King

I think so too!!! Great call Guys


----------



## Capt. John Rivers

I think this is a great idea, I’ll be posting once a week to twice a month. 
Tight Lines.
John


----------



## Chapman5011

Water temp 10 miles out at 8:40 Monday night is 69.1 degrees.
Fishing season is once upon us. 
Who is with me on the 70 degrees mark. It is here .....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chapman5011 said:


> Water temp 10 miles out at 8:40 Monday night is 69.1 degrees.
> Fishing season is once upon us.
> Who is with me on the 70 degrees mark. It is here .....


I say I


----------



## Inn Deep

My Dad always told me 68-72 is Pompano time!!


----------

